# Sonatas - Magdalena Kaltcheva



## classicalmusicfan (May 6, 2009)

*Guitar Recital: Kaltcheva, Magdalena - Sonatas*
LEO BROUWER / DOMENICO SCARLATTI / JOHANN KASPAR MERTZ / NICOLO PAGANINI / ROLAND DYENS 








Magdalena Kaltcheva, a guitarist, who was born in Bulgaria, has just turned nineteen and has already released her first CD. The selection of works performed on this CD from Scarlatti, Mertz, Paganini, Brouwer and Dyens contains a variety which affords a technically musical ability of the highest level and at the same time a gentle feel of sound and musical sensitivity.

It is worth noting, that apart from the arrangements of Scarlatti´s Sonatas, all the pieces originate from composers, who were or still are excellent guitarists in their own right. When you can play an instrument with such virtuosity, you compose differently. Rudolf Hindemith, cello virtuoso, conductor and composer illustrates briefly and precisely in this sentence, the enormous technical demands from the pieces selected by Magdalena Kaltcheva.

This young, extremely talented soloist can lay claim to a number of successes in competitions, as well as a series of concerts in Germany. Besides numerous awards in various youth tournaments (including first prize in the 40th national Jugend musiziert competition with a special award for points achieved) she achieved the second place in 2004 at the twelfth international guitar competition in Kutna Hora in the Czech Republic, in 2005 she won the ninth international guitar competition Anna Amalia in Weimar, where she also received a special award for the best interpretation of a contemporary set piece. Also in 2005 she took second prize in the sixth Josè Tomás international classical guitar competition in Almeria, Spain. It is without doubt, that given constant and intelligent tuition (she is currently studying under Jürgen Rost at the Franz Liszt Hochschule für Musik in Weimar), this artist will belong among the great names of the young generation of guitarists in a few years. _(Membran)_

complimentary track: *Keyboard Sonata in A major, K.208/L.238/P.315 (arr. for guitar) *


----------

